# das hätte katastrophal enden können!



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo!
Ohne viel Kommentar 2 Fotos. Eines gestern aufgenommen, das 2. ist von vorgestern. Ich war schon ziemlich weit mit der Teichgestaltung.....
Ein ca 500kg schwerer Grasballen machte sich am Hang oberhalb des Teiches selbständig. Derzeit überwiegt noch eindeutig die Freude über den Schutzengel. Dieses Geschoß (es landete nach sehr langem "Anlauf" und daher großer Geschwindigkeit mitten im Teich) hätte Todesopfer fordern können.
Bis zum Eintreffen der Feuerwehr lag der Ballen ca 3 Stunden im Wasser..
.. zumindest soweit reicht mein Humor wieder, um mich als "stolzer" Besitzer des derzeit nährstoffreichsten Teiches Europas zu bezeichnen
nein, eigentlich :cry:  Schei....

Grüße! Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

*re*

das ist doch wieder von der Stroh und Gründüngungsfraktion eingefädelt !
                    8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

*....*


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Früher waren die Teebeutel in Österreich aber eindeutig kleiner!  

Was machst Du denn jetzt? Kannst Du den Teich abpumpen oder ablassen? 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

@Werner

Abpumpen kann ich schon, ich hab ja -eh schon wissen   - Hanglage. Rundherum ist nur (  gemähte) Wiese und Wald.

@ Ratschlag gebende!

Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob ein gänzliches Ablassen Probleme mit der Folie bereiten könnte? Diese hat sich ja bereits in alle Unebenheiten (ich meine hier besonders den Steilhang) geschmiegt und dort daher (nehme ich an) leicht gedehnt. Wenn sie durch das Ablassen ihre Position auch nur wenig ändert, ergeben sich dann beim Wiedereinlassen nicht wieder neue Dehnungsstellen und damit eine Schwächung der Folie?
Die tiefste Stelle im Teich ist ca 1.70m. Ein stärkeres Nachrutschen der Folie schließe ich aus, da sie an allen Seiten beschwert ist (Ufergraben, Seichtbereich mit Substrat, Filtergraben).
Unter der Folie habe ich keinen Sand (welcher rutschen könnte) sondern Vlies 900.
Durch eine nahe Quelle habe ich Wasser "unendlich" und kostenlos zur Verfügung. Die Frage ist nur, ob ich alle Nährstoffe herausbekomme, wenn ich nur durchspüle, ohne ganz abzulassen.

Bitte um Ratschläge bzw Erfahrungen!

Ca 50 cm habe ich bereits abgelassen, faszinierend wie viele Kleinlebewesen sich in diesem jungen Teich bereits befinden! Ich hatte allerdings mit dem Wasser eines anderen Teiches "geimpft" und bei einem Baumarkt-Besuch dort zwar keine (mickrigen) Pflanzen erstanden, sondern vom dortigen Seerosenbecken eine Gieskannenfüllung daphnienbewohnten Wassers mitgenommen.

Liebe Grüße!
Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo Berndt,

Schwein gehabt ! Kann sich so etwas wiederholen ??

Du hast die wichtigsten Gesichtspunkte ja schon genannt: Kein Sand unter der Folie, sondern Vlies 900. Meiner Meinung nach kann nicht viel passieren, wenn Du das Wasser ablässt, nicht lange wartest, nicht im Teich herumläufst, sondern gleich wieder auffüllst. Auch ich sehe das Problem, dass man die Nährstoffe bei einem "Durchspülen" nur mit Mühe herausbekommt. Andererseits: Welche Nährstoffmengen werden bei einem kompakten Ballen eingebracht worden sein, der ein paar Stunden unbewegt im Wasser gelegen hat ? Sind es wirklich so viele ? Möglicherweise verkraftet der Teich das ja ganz bequem.

Wenn Du sicher gehen willst, würde ich noch einmal bei NG rückfragen, insbesondere im Hinblick auf den Steilhang, von dem ich ja auch nicht weiss, wie er angelegt wurde und wie verdichtet der jetzt ist. Wie gesagt: Grundsätzlich hätte ich keine Bedenken im Hinblick auf Wasser "schnell" 'raus und wieder hinein.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

hallo berndt,

wohhh - das hätte wirklich schiefgehen können :twisted: 

also ich denke daß der ballen nicht übermäßig viel nährstoffe in deinen teich eingebracht hat, schließlich beginnt er in 3std. ja nicht mit der zersetzung.
deshalb denke ich satt wasser ablassen - aber nicht alles dann können lebewesen schön im restwasser überleben und dann nachfüllen - und alles wird gut.

*** wie wäre es mit schneefangbarriere oder lawinen wand oberhalb des teiches   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

*re*

hallo
vorweg
ich schreib mal nur so
MEINE Gedanken dazu !
d.h. ich will KEINEN Streit vom Zaun brechen !   8)   

ich geh mal davon aus das Heu sollte als Futter dienen,
also sollte es nicht über die Maßen mit Dünger oder Pestiziden
verunreinigt sein. 
Also dürfte sich der Eintrag doch im Grenzen halten.

Ich würde eine starke Pumpe (Irgendwas >15000 l/h)
nur mit einem 90° Bogen dran in den Teich setzen und 
das Wasser ein paar Tage im Kreis herum jagen !

die Auström-öffnung evtl so plazieren,
dass Luft mitgerissen wird ,
dadurch wird die Strömung verstärkt.
auf diese Art habe ich schon an einige Male erstaunliche Erfolge erzielt.
Ich glaube sogar das sich die positiven Ergebnisse "Jutesackmethode"  8) 
letzendlich auf die Strömung und Durchmischung zurückführen lässt.

vielleicht entstehen auch heimlich EM´s     biggrin    8) 


Durch meinen  starken Oberflächenbewuchs 

60% Teichrosenblätter
60% Krebsscheren
40% __ Laichkraut
5% __ Froschbiss   8) 







wird natürlich die Funktion des Skimmers eingeschränkt 
dann leg ich mal ein paar "Malstrom" (s.a E.E.P) Stunden mit einer ATLANTIS 150 ein und 
anfängliches Algenwachstum an unbewegten Stellen verschwindet .
Tage danach kann ich sogar an meinen versenkten " IndikatorGolfbällen " feststellen das sich die Sichttiefe erhöht und Mulm abgebaut wird. 

wie gesagt das sind MEINE Erfahrungen die auch nicht mit weltweiten Feldversuchen untermauert sind !
Ich würd es halt so machen,
bevor ich mein gutes Teichwasser auswechseln würde.

schönes WE 
es ist gleich Freitag halb eins !!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

hallo berndt,
wenn ich die Lage von Deinem Teich nehme so ist zu vermutten, dass bei einem kleinen Wind mehr in den Teich kommt als durch den Ballen. Im gegenteil, da sind sicher viele kleine Tiere bei. Gerstestroh ist ja z.b. sehr gut gegen algen im teich. wasserwechsel währe somit vollkommen sinnlos.
du sagst  wasser ohne ende weil quelle in der nähe, Frage: Wie sind den da die Wasserwerte, vorallem PH  und Nitrat? 
ansonsten schöne anlage, auch wenn mir der Wald große sorgen machen würde.

Gruß koi


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo Berndt,

Ihr müßt aber einen guten Schutzengel haben!

Bedingt durch mein Hobby (Pferde) lese ich auch einige entsprechende Zeitschriften. 
In einem Artikel ging es um das Wässern von Heu (um die Hufrehegefahr zu senken) vor dem Füttern. 
Nach nur einer Stunde wässern wurden zwischen 3 und 70% des vorhandenen Fruktans (dieser Zuckerstoff steht im Verdacht, Hufrehe auszulösen) herausgelöst... 

Ich weiß nicht, wie sich andere Inhaltsstoffe des Heus verhalten; aber es wird sicherlich ähnlich sein! 
Natürlich gibt es auch Stoffe, die sich garantiert nicht herauslösen, aber alles, was wasserlöslich ist hatte aus meiner Sicht reichlich Zeit.

Übrigens gibt es Vorrichtungen mit denen man auch ganze Ballen wässern kann! Also muß es damit ja auch funktionieren.. zumind. etwas  

Ich kann nur sagen, wenn es der Folie nicht schadet würde ich das Wasser wechseln. Einen Teil der Kleinstlebewesen aber aufheben und später wieder in das Wasser einsetzen... 
Oder gleich einen geringen Teil des Wassers drin lassen!


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo Karsten,

ich überlege gerade, wie du 165 % Teichoberfläche bedecken kannst..... hast Du das Wasser geteilt (wie Moses) und auch die Seiten bepflanzt


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

*Re*

  DIE Rechenaktion war doch durch grin.gif cool.gif 
und das Bild entschärft.

übrigens 
mein Heizungsmonteur hat mir letztens auch was vom Wirkungsdrad 
über 110% erzählen wollen !      

schönes WE


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Moin.

_mein Heizungsmonteur hat mir letztens auch was vom Wirkungsdrad 
über 110% erzählen wollen _

Damit hat er sogar recht, wenn es um einen 'Brennwertkessel' geht.

Klingt zwar erstmal unmöglich, ist aber theoretisch (und praktisch) auch so.
Der 'Energieinhalt' des Gases berauht auf der Annahme von Abgasen, die über 100°C sind; bis hierhin bekommt man auch nicht mehr als 100% raus.
Der 'Trick' bei der Brennwerttechnik ist jedoch, die Abgase weiter abzukühlen, gerade bei der Kondensation wird noch mal eine Menge Wärme frei, die unterm Strich einen Wirkungsgrad ermöglicht, der bei 110%.
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

@Werner

Dein Teebeutelvergleich animiert mich zu folgender Rechnung:
Ein Teebeutel (1.5 gramm) reicht für 0.25 Liter  Tee.
1 Kilogramm Tee ergeben ca 170 Liter.
500 Kilogramm (Gewicht des Grasballens) ergeben 85 Kubikmeter!

Und das dürfte tatsächlich der Wassermenge in meinem Teich entsprechen.
Wenn auch kein kochendes Wasser verwendet wurde, so wird das durch die Tatsache aufgewogen, dass der "Tee" nicht 3-5 Minuten, sondern 3 Stunden zog!!
Und tatsächlich war das Wasser ähnlich intensiv gefärbt wie schwarzer Tee!

@Stefan

So etwas kann sich leicht wiederholen, passiert auch oft, nur ist fast nie ein Haus oder ein Teich im Weg. Vorgestern waren natürlich alle erleichtert, dass niemand verletzt wurde, ich werde den Bauern sicher noch eindringlich ersuchen, künftig das Gras zu einer ebenen Stelle zu transportieren und erst dort einzuwickeln.
Apropos Nährstoffmenge: Der Ballen konnte sich 3 Stunden mit Wasser vollsaugen, das Hinausheben dauerte lange genug, dass die "braune Suppe" größteils in den Teich rinnen konnte.
Ich habe "gefühlsmäßig" heute gleich reagiert, wie Du es auch vorschlägst. Der größte Teil ist bereits abgepumpt, der starke Regen war ein großer Helfer, morgen werde ich die restlichen ca 3 m3 mehrfach verdünnen und absaugen  bzw austauschen (je nach "Bauchgefühl") und dann gleich auffüllen. Bei NG habe ich nicht nachgefragt, die Entscheidung kann mir ohnehin niemand abnehmen, und wie stabil der Hang ist, kann man auch nur vor Ort beurteilen.
Der Wasserstand ist derzeit ca 30-60 cm, Folie und Hang machen einen sehr beruhigenden Eindruck.

@Jürgen

Das Problem ist nicht die Zersetzung des Ballens. Es handelte sich um frischgeschnittenes Gras, welches "saftelte".
Ich hoffe, einen kleinen Teil (mit Lebewesen) nicht absaugen zu müssen, im Filterteich ist auch noch ein Wasserstand von ca 15cm.

@karsten

Mein Teichwasser ist (war) ja noch sehr jung, die UW-Pflanzen erst ca 2 Wochen, der Teich hatte noch keine Selbstreinigungskraft.

@koi(?)

PH 7.05 Nitrat 0,0 KH 3 (amtliche Messung)
bestes Trinkwasser auf 870 meter Seehöhe
Der Wald macht mir keine Sorgen. Ich hoffe, es gelingt mir, dass ICH mich nach der Natur richten kann, nicht umgekehrt. Bezüglich Laubeintrag im Herbst wird mir sicher eine Lösung einfallen, bzw kann ich Frühjahrsalgen ertragen und vertraue auf die Mulm-in-den-Filtergraben-beförder-NG-Methode.

@Nette

Du hast recht! Ich holte Erkundigungen bei der Nachbarkuh ein: Das Teichwasser hatte nach 3 Stunden mehr Geschmack als das Gras des Ballens...... Pferd konnte ich keines fragen.

(aktuelles Bild folgt gleich)

Grüße

Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

*re*

ok. mein letzter Pferdekontakt war vor 43 Jahren 
und das Pferd hatte Kufen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

So, wie es jetzt ausschaut, bin ich sehr zufrieden. Der extrem starke Regen hat Kies und Folie gewaschen.
Und falls jemand diesen grünen Teppich nicht kennt: Es handelt sich um eine (bei naturagart gekaufte) Ufermatte, deren Funktion ich sehr gut finde, sie schaut nur im frisch verlegten Zustand so entsetzlich aus, in einem Monat stell ich wieder ein Foto ein zum Vergleich.

Liebe Grüße

Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

*re*

scheint ja wirklich ein ergiebiger "Teebeutel" gewesen zu sein  
da wäre meine Malstrom-methode mit Sicherheit überfordert 
gewesen. 

aber trotzdem 

* schöner Teich ! * 

übrigens da ein Blitz nicht 2x in den gleichen Baum einschlägt ist
statistisch die Gefahr mit dem Heu gegessen !  

andererseits nach Mac Murphy :......
  8)


----------

